# Additional shielding for RCA cables?



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm in the process of making some RCA cables and I was wondering if there is a way to add additional shielding (braiding, foil covering, foil tape). I am using Gepco 61801EZ cable and Neutrik NYS352G RCA plugs.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Doesn't sound necessary.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know if it helped or not, but when I ran my RCAs, I taped them down to the floorpan along their entire length (except for some slack on each end) with aluminum foil tape. Gave everything a nice neat appearance and hopefully provided some additional shielding.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never had noise caused by an RCA cable who's structural integrity was intact.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

shielding is bad


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> I'm in the process of making some RCA cables and I was wondering if there is a way to add additional shielding (braiding, foil covering, foil tape). I am using Gepco 61801EZ cable and Neutrik NYS352G RCA plugs.



how much additional noise are you experiencing with these cables ?

why do you feel shielding will reduce this noise ?

or.

you don't yet have noise. and are fixing a problem that is not yet present ?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> how much additional noise are you experiencing with these cables ?
> 
> why do you feel shielding will reduce this noise ?
> 
> ...


No noise. I actually haven't finished building them yet. I was just wondering before I put the techflex on.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

braiding or twisting is all the shielding you need.

tesla found this out back in the 1800's



they appear twisted already


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> braiding or twisting is all the shielding you need.
> 
> tesla found this out back in the 1800's
> 
> ...


Beat me to it. All I carry is twisted.

I may be wrong, but shielding could be helpful...for noise. If noise enters through one of the ends, shielding will actually help that noise stay in throughout the cable. Does that make sense?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ff_AXVlo9U


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

Twisted will work if you have a balanced line setup.

I challenge any of you "twisted cable fans boys" to replace the cheap, effective, shielded cable which goes through the noisiest place in your car, and carries MHz without molestation to you head deck, with twisted pair. 

Yep the antenna wire, good old coaxial cable.

So far no one has been stupid enough to try it. Why? because coaxial cables are more than sufficient for the job, and twisted pair suck at noise rejection without a balanced line circuit. (which very few power amplifiers have)

Do yourself a favour, and stick with coaxial cable, they have proven history of being ideal for the task.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i went from knu karma cables to the entry level rf cables on my frontstage. less line hiss and the sound is less garbled. could just be the fact that the gold plugs on the knu cables had corroded a little most likely. the rf cable plugs are platinum.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Abmolech said:


> Do yourself a favour, and stick with coaxial cable, they have proven history of being ideal for the task.


****, I guess I didn't do enough research before buying $75 in DIY interconnect components.

Ok, where is the best place to run the RCA cables (I know not near the power, speaker, remote wires)?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> shielding is bad


I beg to differ...

So..... shielding is bad [fixed]


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

> Ok, where is the best place to run the RCA cables (I know not near the power, speaker, remote wires)?


Where they are unlikely to get trampled on etc.

Hint
The chassis is a ground return, your running your interconnects over it, what do you think power wires are going to do different? IE the chassis and power wires can contain AC ripple.

Pucks anyone. 

Coaxial can handle this with ease. No special requirements. 

Shielding is bad, should we discipline it?:blush:
Perhaps we should start a thread.. Suitable disciplinary measures for being "bad"?

Or is bad now mean "good" in modern terminology? (showing his age)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Abmolech said:


> Twisted will work if you have a balanced line setup.
> 
> I challenge any of you "twisted cable fans boys" to replace the cheap, effective, shielded cable which goes through the noisiest place in your car, and carries MHz without molestation to you head deck, with twisted pair.
> 
> ...


   i like this guy


----------



## mongo22 (Aug 7, 2006)

I always run my RCA cables up the a-pillars, across the roof (under the headliner obviously) and back down the rear pillars to my amps. That way they are far away from ANY wires or the frame of the car. I also make my own RCAs using Mogami mic cable http://www.wmeckle.com/CABLE/Cable.htm

No need for shielding


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Abmolech said:


> The chassis is a ground return, your running your interconnects over it, what do you think power wires are going to do different? IE the chassis and power wires can contain AC ripple.


What type of interference is emitted from the chassis and power wires? I bought some of this EMI low closure force gasket stuff (not really sure what it does) from All Electronics Corp. Would I help shield interference from the chassis if I laid the RCA cables on top of it? Here is a page I found on EMI shielding but I'm not sure how it would relate to the auto environment.


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

If you ground it at the power amplifier etc, it could become a carrier. If you want to use it, you will need to ground it at the head unit only. IE you will have to put it in an insulator.

To achieve electromagnetic interference you require three things.
1 A suitable wave form, DC cannot be transmitted.
2 Proximity. The magnetic flux strength is inversely proportional to distance. IE if your far enough away it cannot be transmitted.
3 A suitable emitter and transformer. Basically the number of winds in the magnetic flux. The more winds (Transformer or inductor) the stronger the magnetic transfer.

Point
AC ripple riding on a DC wave can be electromagnetically induced, if you run your cable close enough (and long enough) and with a number of winds (loops).

Try not to run cables in parallel with a known force.
Avoid "looping" cables in proximity to a known force (IE cut cables to length)
Distance is your friend. Keep inductors away from magnetic emitters. A fairly common one is passive crossovers and power wires or chassis pickup. More unusual is the driver itself picking up magnetic interference (The reason for bucking, although they are quite capable of emitting strong interference themselves, IE they effect CRT monitors)

In the vast majority of circumstances the distance provided by the cable dielectric, is more than enough to prevent electromagnetic interference.


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

mongo22 said:


> I always run my RCA cables up the a-pillars, across the roof (under the headliner obviously) and back down the rear pillars to my amps. That way they are far away from ANY wires or the frame of the car. I also make my own RCAs using Mogami mic cable Cable
> 
> No need for shielding



Never thought of this I guess cause I have never seen it done, but genius if it fits and also baring if you have a sunroof with power wires nearby.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)




----------

